

Show HN: Collection of visualizations for IPython - dnprock
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/vidalab/vida-notebook/blob/master/visualizations.ipynb

======
dnprock
I'm the author of the collection. Would love to hear your feedback on the
visualizations.

------
polartx
I'm liking the interactivity. How did you choose which visualizations to
include?

~~~
dnprock
We build visualizations for our customers. These are the popular viz.

